# 1st try at ABTs



## Smoketastic RN (Mar 10, 2018)

1st time trying ABTs on MES 30, used cream cheese, sharp cheddar, scallions and sun dried tomatoes...turned out really good. Thanks for the info on this forum
View media item 553622View media item 553621


----------



## motocrash (Mar 10, 2018)

Lookin' Good!


----------



## shoebe (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice job, they look great


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice. Looks like you achieved success


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2018)

Those look fantastic!
Especially for your first try!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## Smoketastic RN (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks all, they were delicious!


----------

